# New member



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Just joined the TTOC so thought I'd say a hello 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBTT (Jun 14, 2010)

8)

Welcome on board


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, Find your nearest Rep, and enjoy being a member to the FULL.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I've been on here since 2006 and hAve just rejoined so I was being a tad sarcastic lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> I've been on here since 2006 and hAve just rejoined so I was being a tad sarcastic lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh you sarcastic scottish **** :lol: :lol:

Welcome back to the TTOC Kammy mate 

Paul


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

About time to :wink: Welcome


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome Kammy :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> Just joined the TTOC so thought I'd say a hello


:lol:
Do I have to introduce myself? 

Hev x
(welcome back!)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined the TTOC so thought I'd say a hello
> ...


Thanks Heather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It took one of these to separate a Scotsman from a tenner... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ :lol: :lol: Welcome back Kammy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

phope said:


> It took one of these to separate a Scotsman from a tenner... :lol: :lol:


Is that your very own crow bar? :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

brittan said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > It took one of these to separate a Scotsman from a tenner... :lol: :lol:
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Can't read the characters Stewart but only joking 

I'll need to try the Yorkshiremen next with the crowbar...they're like Scots, but with the generosity wrung out of them


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Got my pack today

Like the little keyring 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Got my pack today
> 
> Like the little keyring
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What keyring


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The web membership card


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phope said:


> I'll need to try the Yorkshiremen next with the crowbar...they're like Scots, but with the generosity wrung out of them


+1


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Glad my nudge worked :lol:


----------

